# s&w 5906 mag questions



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

Hey gunners, Im a new officer in florida carrying a 5906. Right now I have the stock 15rd mag but Im looking into the 17rd for everyday carry and the 30rd for that oh shit moment. My question is do they cycle as well as the stock mags and which company makes the best one's. REMBENER my life might depend on it.:smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

15 rounds IN the gun and two 15 round mags on your belt and you want a 30 round mag? You cant be serious?? You going to the "OK Corral" or what?


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Your first purchase should be quality mags and not some cheap aftermarket ones. You can purchase mec-gar mags from a number of places in both 15 and 17 round capacity. They are just as good and reliable as factory and less expensive. The 30 rounder is going to be next to impossible to find and would be very awkward trying to shoot in a SHTF situation, plus a bear to carry anywhere on your person. That 5906 is one of Smith's best and very reliable and durable. Get some good mags and you'll be set. Sometimes gun shops have used factory ones that were trade-ins and you can find some good cheap factory ones there. Good luck!


----------



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

well if there just as good as the 15rd i think ill go with the 17rd then the lil added whight should make that first double action shot more controllable. and ya i wasnt planning on carrying the 30rd mag on me all the time just maybe have it in my car or next to my bed you know like a shotgun but with more suppressive power then raw power. and i know they make a 30 rd mag for the 59 series and camp gun but i've never meet anyone with first hand experience shooting one.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

The little bit of weight of 2 extra rounds in a gun already that heavy is not going to noticeable at all. But 2 extra rounds will still give you that much more firepower. But if I'm going to be in a gunfight and will have access to something I have in my car I'd hope it would be a shotgun or maybe an assault type weapon. I'd choose either of those over a handgun any time.


----------



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

me too but sadly my 12ga has to stay in the trunk as per fl state statute 493 governing armed security. when im on duty i can only carry 2 guns and only in .380, .38 spl, and 9mm but they never said how many rds my mag could hold or how many mags i could have plus, i have kids thats why i went the 5906 instead of a striker fire style safety is everything with those lil houdini's.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

So if I read your post correctly...???... you ARE NOT a "policeman" you're a P.I. or even better a "rent-a-cop"...????


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Since you have said you aren't a cop, which would have made your use of the word "suppressive fire" scary enough, you need to seriously think about your intentions and your job and the lives around you before you pull that trigger. 

I have given and I have asked for suppressive fire, and I have gotten it from crew served weapons, however everyone in front of me was considered hostile. This is not the case in Florida, ever, ESPECIALLY not for a security officer.

Get over your plastic badge.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

So your 12 gauge has to stay in the trunk no matter what then, right?


----------



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

you know what dude lets get few things thru your head. 1)when you walk out of your home and into the public eye with a badge, duty belt, and a gun on your hip your a target period no ifs ands or butts about this fact. 2)in swfl more so because our gangs are chumps whom lack the balls needed to fire on a real cop so im the next best target. 3) i use the term suppressive fire for dealing with multiple threats (PFC USMC by the way) if you've ever served one day in military, civil, or privet enforcement you would know very really will you be engaged by a single assailant. and finally the biggest thing i have to worry about IM ALONE no back up, no reinforcements, no one to help. police response is anywhere from 1:30 to 4:00 minutes out. so the next time your wife and kids walk into the bank or by a armored car remember that "plastic badge" is there first line of defense and maybe the best chance they have. if that officer trains, keeps a well maintained sidearm, and takes his job seriously. he's an officer not some gate house monkey.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

IMHO.....YOU need to find a different occupation!


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm currently employed as a SSgt in the USMC. I instruct at the Basic Reconnaissance School, and have multiple tours to some very nasty places, as well as shooting packages under my belt that you could not possibly imagine. A multiple target situation is solved by accurate shooting, NOT suppressive fire.

Get some training.


----------



## officerfredrick (May 22, 2010)

i have sufficient training. the proper amount of lead is what im looking for. plus i've always thought its better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

If "Sufficient Training" is the kind that teaches you to keep your finger on the trigger when you are sleeping with a gun in your lap then I guess you are all set.
Go get em.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

officerfredrick said:


> i have sufficient training. the proper amount of lead is what im looking for. plus i've always thought its better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it.:mrgreen:


Any "officier" that feels he is a "target" ( etc, etc, etc) and feels he needs MORE than 45 shots ( 1 in the weapon and 2 magazines on his belt) is going to pass on that..??.." fear" to bystanders. It sure wouldnt make ME comfortable to be around him! And personally Id speak to the "boss man" at the establishment to either get him out of there or Id seek a different place to do my business. I dont want any "Barney Fife's" watching my back!

Whats next? A couple of BELTS of ammo slung over your shoulders "Pancho Villa"???


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Before this thread deteriorates any farther, a good place to buy mags is copesdist.com They have good prices and will have your mags in stock.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

JMOfartO:

In answer to the originators question:

MecGar makes a 17rd mag for the 3rd Gen S&W 5906. 

CDNN always advertises them in their catalog, altho I don't know if they are always in stock.

MecGar is the ONLY aftermarket mag I would use, and I've found them every bit as good as factory mags, and in fact for several firearms manufacturers they ARE factory...

I see no reason to have a 30rd. mag.. To bulky to carry around, and it would be easier to just have two extra 15rd mags in mag holders on your belt.

Just personal opinion.

Jesse


----------



## nevergivainch (May 11, 2011)

i know this is late but me an two other officers were in a fire fight wth a lunatic that ambushed us from a wooded area and we could not see him but could tell were the shots were coming from supressive fire is what stopped him and saved our lives so in the heat of battle its hard to draw a bead and you dump sixteen rounds very quickly with out realizing it ,now i carry all i can .........minutes seem like hours


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

*Laser*

I use my 5906 as my "bump in the night" home defense pistol.. (You know, the one that buys me time to get to the 12ga.)

I would suggest that rather than wasting money on a 30rd. mag (which would probably by necessity have to be "aftermarket", and unless it was a MecGar "aftermarket" mag I wouldn't buy one) you save up and buy a Crimson Trace Laser(grip) for the S&W 5906.

For my purposes I think the presence of the CT Laser(grip) on my personal 5906 is worth more than 2 or 15 extra rounds in a crisis..

If you are anticipating a shoot out with the "bloods or crips", "outlaws" or "hell's angels" then I suggest you find another occupation.. But for the "usual" confrontation requiring the use of potentially deadly force I guarantee you 15+1 rounds is sufficient. And if you'll practice with the CT Laser sufficiently you probably won't need half of those..

Just personal opinion,

Jesse


----------



## mook012 (May 12, 2011)

PX said:


> I use my 5906 as my "bump in the night" home defense pistol.. (You know, the one that buys me time to get to the 12ga.)
> 
> I would suggest that rather than wasting money on a 30rd. mag (which would probably by necessity have to be "aftermarket", and unless it was a MecGar "aftermarket" mag I wouldn't buy one) you save up and buy a Crimson Trace Laser(grip) for the S&W 5906.
> 
> ...


I have to agree...the CT Laser is going to be a lot more useful than 30 round mags and bandoleers of ammunition. Better yet, put the 5906 in the trunk with the shotgun.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have two 30 rd mags for a 5906 S&W 9mm ...I bought them to take to the range for practice and that is all they are suited for...if you want them email me as I recently sold the pistol.....but in any serious situation I would not rely on them and as stated the two 15 rd factory mags are more than sufficient and with proper care will give excellent service...


----------

